# Echolote Test



## Jürgen Chosz (15. Dezember 2003)

Halöchen Ihr NORGIVERRÜCKTEN :m #h :m #h 
Im Fisch und Fang für Januar ist ein Echolot Testbericht,ganz intresant und aufschlußreich ,finde Ich#4 #: #v Petri Heil von Jürgen aus HH


----------



## Nick_A (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi Jürgen #h

interessant war bei den Test insbesondere, welche Geräte "Testsieger" wurden!  :q

Bis EUR 300 das Eagle Cuda 186 (Note 1,7) und bis EUR 600 das Eagle Sea Finder 320 DF (Note 1,5).  

Das Lowrance X-97 (Note 1,7) war das zweitbeste Gerät bis EUR 600. Auffällig nach diesem Test war beim Lowrance, dass eine max. Tiefe von 300m angegeben wird (lt. Hersteller) und die Tester "nur" 180m als maximale Tiefe bei Ihren Tests in Norge bestätigen konnten.

Vergleich: 

- Das Eagle Cuda: 162m gemessen (180 angegeben)

- Eagle Sea Finder 320: MIND. 420 m...tiefer haben sie wohl nicht gemessen (750m angegeben)

- Lowrance X-51 (Preis bis EUR 300): 80m gemessen (!!!!) und 240m angegeben

Insgesamt wieder einmal ein sehr empfehlenswertes/interessantes Heft ! #6

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Jirko (15. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nick_A _
> *...auffällig nach diesem Test war beim Lowrance, dass eine max. Tiefe von 300m angegeben wird (lt. Hersteller) und die Tester "nur" 180m als maximale Tiefe bei Ihren Tests in Norge bestätigen konnten...*


*

nönö nick... september 2003... in fister... 270m mit ner satten grayline... und ich denke mal es ist eine lotung bis 320m möglich! #h*


----------



## Nick_A (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi Jirko #h

ich hätte wetten können, dass DU auf die geposteten Testergebnisse als Erster antwortest  :m

Warum auch immer...das Testergebnis war so  vielleicht legst Du Dir das Heft ja auch zu und kannst Dich dann heftigst über das Testvorgehen, "gekaufte" Tester, u.ä. aufregen   


Folgende Geräte bis EUR 300 wurden getestet:
- Eagle Cuda 168 (Note 1,7)
- Lowrance X-51 (Note 2,0)
- Garmin 100 (Note 2,2)
- Humminbird Piranha 2X (Note 2,8)
- Raymarine L-265 (Note 2,8)
- Buttom Line Fishing Buddy (Note 3,0)
- Navman 4150 (Note 3,2)


Test-Geräte bis EUR 600:
- Eagle Sea-Finder DF320 (Note 1,5)
- Lowrance X-97 (Note 1,7)
- Humminbird Matrix 20 (Note 1,8)
- Garmin 240 Blue (Note 2,0)
- Buttom Line Tournament 4100 (Note 2,7)
- Bauer 2320 (Note 2,7)
- Raymarine L-365 (Note 3,0)
- Navman 4200 (Note 3,2)

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## tidecutter (15. Dezember 2003)

ich denke auch, dass eine so krasse falschangabe (z.B. x - 51) einen regelrechten umtauschrun erzeugen würde, da in diesem Fall die abweichung zu angepriesenen produkteigenschaften zu groß ist. da ist jeder kauf angreifbar.


tidecutter


----------



## Lengjäger (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi,



> - Eagle Sea Finder 320: MIND. 420 m...tiefer haben sie wohl nicht gemessen (750m angegeben)



als stolzer Besitzer des Testsiegers :q  kann ich 420m bestätigen, Schluß war bei ca. 440m, aber in dem Bereich war nur noch Lotung möglich (Tiefe stimmte auch halbwegs mit der Anzeige der Penn LineConter überein). Eine brauchbare Grayline hatte ich jenseits der 300m nicht mehr (aber vieleicht bin auch noch zu unerfahren mit dem Ding, war der erste Einsatz).



> (750m angegeben)



;+  Die Werksangabe ist 450m. 750m ist die max. Tiefenangabe für das Lowrance X98DF (3000W, statt 1500W beim Seafinder), das nicht getestet wurde?

#h 

Lengjäger


----------



## Jirko (15. Dezember 2003)

hallo nick, ich werde mir den testberich auf alle fälle inhalieren  ... und ups, hatte ich ganz vergessen, herzlichen dank jürgen für diesen tollen tip #6


----------



## Jirko (21. Dezember 2003)

da hast du vollkommen recht martin, daß x-98er hätte in dieser testreihe garnicht fehlen dürfen!

ich kann mir das halt nur dadurch erklären, daß bei erstellung des berichtes, daß x-98er noch für über € 600,-- auf dem markt angeboten wurde, denn auch hier mahlen die journalistischen mühlen sehr langsam... ich vermute mal, der bericht wurde schon vor ca. 9 monaten in angriff genommen... eine andere erklärung für das fehlen des 98er finde ich nicht  #h


----------



## Angelwebshop (21. Dezember 2003)

Nur mal so zur Info:

die Geräte Eagle Sea Finder 320 DF  und Lowrance X88DF sind baugleich, da ist nur die Gehäusefarbe geändert.


----------



## schlot (21. Dezember 2003)

Ist doch klar daß das Eagle besser abschneidet als das Lowrance,
ist zwar baugleich aber so viel ich weiß 50 € billiger!
Also besseres Preis - Leistungsverhältniss!
Und wie solche Tests ausfallen ist von vielen Faktoren abhängig!


----------



## bolli (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Nur zur Info: 
Bei allen seinen Tests legt F&F Preisgrenzen fest und bittet die Hersteller innerhalb dieses Rahmens Geräte zu benennen bzw. zur Verfügung zu stellen. Insoweit sind für die Auswahl der Geräte nicht die Redakteure/Tester verantwortlich sondern die Anbieter selbst.

Euch allen schöne Feiertage#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Dezember 2003)

Ist sehr interessant.
Allerdings frage ich mich, warum ich bei einem Hobbyanglerecholot
über 300m Tiefe erreichen soll??? Kommt mir ein bischen vor, wie die Werbung beim neuen Golf (.....meiner hat Ventilpuffer aus Gold! - Fährt der auch geradeaus?? )
Ich fände es viel wichtiger festzustellen, ob die Grayline z.B. verläßlich ist und ob sie noch die Bodenhärte/Struktur ordentlich wiedergibt.
Möglicherweise fehlt mir hier als Normalnutzer auch das Verständnis. Technisch kann ich mir den Unterschied Eagle/Lowrance nicht erklären. Ein Preisvorteil könnte da die ent-
scheidende Rolle spielen. Ich werde mir den Test mal auschauen.


----------



## Tiffy (21. Dezember 2003)

@ Dolfin,

die Tiefen jenseits der 300 Meter haben für Norgeangler schon ihre Bedeutung. Besonders wenn es um Leng und Konsorten geht. Da ist mir persönlich auch schon wichtig ein Echolot dabei zu haben auf das ich auch noch in 400 Metern Tiefe vertrauen kann.

Das Eagle hat besser wie das Lowrance abgeschnitten weil es eindeutig die größeren Tiefen erreicht. Im Test wird aber angesprochen das es dem Angler der diese Tiefen nicht benötigt relativ egal sein kann, da das Lowrance X-97 eindeutig die beste Einzelfischerkennung hatte. Auch bei der Störsignalunterdrückung liegt das Lowrance vorn...


----------



## angeltreff (21. Dezember 2003)

Zwei Anmerkungen von mir:

- Der Test erscheint mir sehr ausgewogen, ich kann da keinen Einfluß von irgend welchen Firmen erkennen. Die Redakteure bewegen sich zwar immer in einem Grenzbereich (die Anzeigenkunden sind nicht unwesentlich am Erhalt der Arbeitsplätze beteiligt), aber trotzdem wird (fast) immer der Spagat geschafft.
- Quatsch finde ich, einen "Sieger" zu küren. In der Tabelle soll sich jeder die Merkmale aussuchen, die ihm wichtig sind und anhand der einzelnen Wertungen dann seinen eigenen Favoriten küren. Was dem einen wichtig ist, ist einem anderem vollkommen Wurst - so kann die in der F&F ausgesprochene Wertung letztlich doch nur die subjektive Meinung des Autors/der Redaktion wiedergeben.


----------



## Alijunior™ (23. Dezember 2003)

Wie stehts mit dem Eagle Seafinder 240????


----------



## Jetblack (26. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

hab mich wegen der offenen Fragen bei Echoloten eben mal intensiver mit Eagle und Lowrance auseinandergesetzt, um meinen "Verdacht" mal zu untermauern.

Eagle und Lowrance kommen aus der gleichen Ursuppe, das sieht man recht deutlich. 
Vergleichbare (wenn nicht sogar Hardware-seitig identische) Geraete sind z.B. das Eagle Seafinder 320DF und das Lowrance X98DF sowie das Eagle Sea Charter 320DF und das Lowrance LMS 320DF.

Interessanterweise sind beim den Eagles die angegeben Maximaltiefen bei gleicher Leistung immer niedriger als bei Lowrance, und einige Funktionen fehlen (FasTrack, editierbare Fensteranordnung, geteilter Zoombildschirm). 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass hier lediglich die Softwarebremse drin ist.

Ist mal jemand mutig, und installiert Lowrance Software auf seinem Eagle ? Ich wette fast das taet funktionieren 

Noch ein Tip: Oft werden die Geraete nicht gerade mit der neuesten Software ausgeliefert - aber sowohl Lowrance als auch Eagle bieten neue Images auf Ihren Webseiten an, die man nachinstallieren kann. Ist nicht sehr schwer - man benoetigt eine MMC Karte und eine Lesegeraet fuer den PC.

Gruss Jetblack


----------



## schroe (26. Dezember 2003)

Der Test ist besonders vor dem Hintergrund der angegeben, erreichten Tiefe des X97 suspekt.
Auch die angeblich fehlende Portablelösung des Garmin erscheint mir einfach ausgedrückt, falsch.

Habe momentan das X91 (Vorgänger des X97) und das Garmin 160 Blue (einziger Unterschied zum 240 ist die Bildschimauflösung 240X240 Bildp. zu 160x160 Bildp. Kann man der Bedienanleitung entnehmen) im Gebrauch.

Das X91 hat ab einer Tiefe von 320 m die Darstellung der Bodenstruktur eingestellt. Entweder Lowrance hat das X97 "verschlimmbessert", oder die F&F Angabe (150m) "hinkt".

Das 160 Blue (gleiche Leistungsangabe wie das 240 Blue) erreichte diese Tiefe nicht annähernd und zeigte sich hochempfindlich auf eine Veränderung des Sendewinkels . Millimeterarbeit, mit einer Tide Lok Geberstange schwer zu optimieren (entspräche die Leistung der des Tests, hätte ich die Ausgabe für das X91 nicht getätigt).
Garmin hat  im Unterschied zum F&F Test, eine excellente Portablelösung. In dem Koffer findet neben dem Bleiakku, auch der Bildschirm platz. Die Lowrance-Lösung sieht das nicht vor. Der Koffer des Garmin ist erheblich wertiger verarbeitet und standfester im Boot.
Portablelösung für das Garmin gibts hier. 

Ich möchte nicht wissen, welche Falschinformationen sich in dem F&F Test noch so verbergen. Schlecht recherchiert.

@jetblack,
Lowrance und Eagle teilen sich sogar die Bedienanleitungen. Im X91 Handbuch wird auch das Eagle Pendant beschrieben.


----------



## Jirko (26. Dezember 2003)

hallo schroe,

deine zweifel an diesen testberichten decken sich auch mit meinen... hast du sehr treffend bemerkt #6. ich hatte es schon einmal gepoastet, die 160m vom x-97er sind ein witz! nun kann man schwer nachvollziehen, unter welchen bedingungen diese lotungen durchgeführt wurden. wenn bei dem x-97er test natürlich meterdicke schlammschichten auf dem fjordgrund die ausgesandten signale des lotes verpuffen ließen, dann wäre es wiederum eine erklärung für dieses meßergebnis... ich schreibe dies lediglich, um alle interessenten an ein x-97er davon zu überzeugen, daß bei 160m mitnichten schicht im schacht ist... ich habe selber im september diesen jahres in fister mit ner satten grayline 270m auf dem display gehabt... und das in einer hervorragenden auflösung... selbst der 4er zoom hat auf dem fjordgrund einiges zum vorschein gebracht.

ergo... testergebnisse hin... testergebnisse her... man muß halt bedauerlicherweise immer wieder feststellen, daß solche testberichte mitunter nicht der realität entsprechen... aber dafür haben wir ja alle unser AB :m

das x-97er ist sehr wohl was für norge... und das unter optimalen verhältnissen sogar bis zu einer tiefe von 300m... muß auch mal gesagt werden liebe tester von F&F  #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann, nach "Lesung" den hier Schreibenden nur Recht geben.
Was soll ein solcher Test?

Es wäre sicher sinnvoller gewesen, die Echolote nach Leistungs-
bzw. Anforderungsmerkmalen zu testen und dann Preis und Leistung in Relation zu setzen.

Es hätte z.B. Sinn gemacht, Doppelfrequenzecholote, die für die normale Ostsee bis zum Tiefwasser hin brauchbar sind über Preise und Leitung hin zu vergleichen und dann entweder reine
"Tiefblicker" oder reine Flachwasserecholote zu vergleichen.

Die Leute, die sich seit Jahren mit Echoloten befassen, lassen sich
so sicher kaum verunsichern. Wie es z.B. aber bei Erstkäufern aussieht, kann man in den Postings ja nachlesen. Eigentlich schade, wenn die Herren Redakteure Zeit und Geld zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, die Geräte testen dürfen und dann an den Fragestellungen scheitern

( ...immer getreu nach dem Motto: Die Antworten sind mir ja bekannt, nur die Fragen passen noch nicht so recht dazu !! )


----------



## fisher_chris (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

konnte leider das Heft mit den Testberichten nicht mehr bekommen.

Ist das Eagle Cuda168 wirklich besser als das Lowrance X-51???

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob ich mir das X-51 trotzdem Kaufen soll (nur für Schweden bis max. 30m).


----------



## jkr (1. März 2004)

Hi
Ich habe mir nun zwei Jahre lang intensiv ueberlegt was fuer ein Echolot ich mir anschaffen soll. Nach wirklich reichlicher Recherche habe ich mich entschlossen das XD98 DFzu kaufen musste aber feststellen das es Nachfolgegeraet das X136 DF gibt so habe ich mir dieses zugelegt. UNterschied zum 98 ist ein groesseres Display sowie einen neuere Software. Zu den Preisen ist zu sagen dass man da in Deutschland mit einer Spanne von bis zu 200 Euro unterschied hat also pruefen. Mein Geraet lag mit Portablekit, Akku, Titelok bei unter 700 Euro das Geraet ansich liegt somit unter 600 Euro. Als ich das Geraet bestellt hatte las ich auch den erwaehnten Testbericht und kann da nur drueber lachen. Zum einen ist das Limit von 600 Euro an den Listenpreisen festgemacht ! (wer kauft schon sein Auto nach Listenpreisen) zum anderen kann man ja absichtlich ein Limit so festlegen dass manche unwesentlich teurere Geraete da rausfallen obwohl sie eigentlich in diese Klasse gehoeren. Insgesamt scheint mir der Bericht ob nun gewollt oder nicht doch sehr von einer Marke beeinflusst zu sein. Leider konnte ich das  x136 noch nicht in Tiefen > 100 M Testen werde aber nach dem Norgeurlaub mich dazu aeussern. Fakt ist auf jeden Fall ein paar wenige Grad hin oder her bei der Geberbefestigung macht schon einen deutlichen Unterschied in der Leistung des Echolots aus.
Also ich denke das x98 ist im Moment das Geraet mit dem besten Preisleistungsverhaeltnis zumal es bedingt durch das x136 nun relativ billig zu haben ist.


----------



## Wahoo (3. März 2004)

Hallo,
Schaut euch auch mal die Sendeleistung der Lote an.
Eagle hat meistens die gleichen Bildpunkte aber die Sendeleistung ist doch sehr unterschiedlich. Ich fische ein Fischmark 240 mein Vater ein X85. Wenn man die Bildpunkte sich anschaut 240 bei Eagle und 240 bei dem X85. Aber nur 1500 Watt beim Eagle und satte 3000 Watt beim X85. Da tun sich Welten auf und klitzekleine Preisunterschiede


----------

